# 45 Super? 9x25 Dillion?



## scubapro

Just wondering what the 45 ACP fans/experts think about the use of 45 Super ammunition in pistols that can handle it?

I started using a new-to-me commercial ammunition company for my 10mm Auto and 9x25 Dillon ammunition -- called Underwood Ammo. They also offer several loadings of 45 Super.

For those unfamiliar, 45 Super has the same external characteristics for the cartridge as does 45 ACP -- it is just has internal strengthening of the cases and is loaded to a much higher pressure (think of it as being a +P+ load for 45 ACP). I included a box of 185gr Gold Dot JHP 45 Super in my last order from Underwood and it arrived today. Very high quality looking ammunition -- with real-world velocities printed on the box (there are videos on YouTube showing the ammo being chrony'd by several independant sources). The 185gr Gold Dots are running at 1300 fps which should produce 694 ftlbs of energy and a Taylor KO factor of 15 -- not too shabby, and could satisfy those who perfer big and fast over big and slow.

I plan to try this stuff out in my HK USP Tactical, as well as my HK P9S Combat with higher weight Wolff recoil and firing pin springs. (Heck, I might even be brave enough to try it in my XD-S!!):whistling:

Has anyone else experimented with 45 Super? Considered it for a defensive and/or hunting sidearm load?

http://www.underwoodammo.com/45super.aspx

If that doesn't whet your appetite -- how about 9x25 Dillon? That is a 10mm Auto case necked down to accept a 9mm bullet. Think of it as a 357 Sig on steroids! :blink:

I rec'd a box of 125gr Gold Dot JHPs with an advertised velocity of 1700fps. That should produce 802 ftlbs of energy. Putting a 9x25 Dillon barrel in your G20 or G29 and running this stuff effectively creates a semi-auto high capacity pistol with true 357 Magnum "proven man-stopper" ballistics!:thumbsup:

http://www.underwoodammo.com/9x25mmdillon.aspx

Even if you choose to run other calibers/cartridges of ammunition -- check out Underwood. They are just as good or better than Double Tap or Buffalo Bore -- at a much better price.:thumbup:


----------



## Joraca

I've reloaded 45 ACP up to 900 fps (std bbl), 950 fps (long slide) with a 230 gr bullet. Used a heavy recoil spring and plastic recoil buffer. 

Brass life was about 4 loadings. Beyond that, (or in hot weather), it started showing pressure signs.

Had to replace the recoil buffer regularly.

Very rude load to shoot. I am pretty steady under recoil (distinguished pistol shot) but the load would get my goat some days as far as causing flinching. (I was shooting long range silhouette with it--40 round matches). Even with a 3.5 to 4 pound trigger.

I don't think I would want to shoot anything hotter than that very much. Too easy to create bad habits.

Joraca


----------



## scubapro

In the picture below (L to R)

.357 Sig - 125gr @1350 fps = 506 ft/lbs

*9x25 Dillon - 125gr @1700 fps = 802 ft/lbs*

7.62x25 Tokarev - 85gr @1600 fps = 483 ft/lbs


----------



## scubapro

I tried to run 45 Super in my XD-S this afternoon (glassplus asked who my emergency contact was...). I didn't find the recoil to be any worse than full power 10mm Auto in my G29SF. However, I think the XD-S needs an extra power spring for the magazine as well as the recoil system. The slide is moving so fast that the stock magazine spring doesn't get the next round up fast enough to be stripped from the magazine and chambered reliably.

It may be some time before Wolff makes up springs for the XD-S, but I might try an extra power magazine spring for another 5-rd 45 ACP -- like a Detonics, or possibly even an Officer's model -- to see if that does the trick.

I also ran some of the 9x25 Dillon and the 10mm Auto from Underwood through my G29SF. After reading all of the hype about concussion from the 9x25 Dillon -- I thought the 10mm Auto loads from Underwood produced more recoil and blast than did the 9x25 Dillon. However, the 9x25 Dillon did a nice job on a gallon paint can full of water. The explosion was impressive!


----------



## scubapro

Update - I tried to run 45 Super through the XDS again today. I used both the 5rd & 7rd mags. It functioned 100% through 50 rds!!

It is quite the hand cannon - but follow-up shots were no slower than what I can do with full-power 10mm through the G29SF, and accuracy was excellent at self defense distances.

I'm not going to run a steady diet of this through the XDS, but it will now be my preferred carry load. A 185gr Gold Dot at around 1300 fps is just awesome! It could be 100-150 fps less out of the short barreled XDS, but hopefully I can shoot some with a Chrony soon.

The disassembled pistol showed no evidence of unusual wear or obvious damage. I'm happy with the results and confident in the reliability.

jj liked shooting it too...


----------



## Tracer

Greetings Gents! I have found that the best ammo to use for self-defense in a 1911 model or any other as far as that goes, it the 200 grn +P by Federal.


----------



## aaronious45

http://shop.reedsammo.com/product.sc?productId=1368&categoryId=14

There is also the 400 Corbon pushing 165g @ 1300fps..

To me (and I love odd ball cals) they're all just to much pain to find...I'd love to get a 400 corbon barrel for my p90


----------



## MULLET HUNTER

45super is a expensive way to go. Dead is dead and a standard .45acp has successively delivered death since 1906. Not a A very practical round, if it ain't broke don't fix it. That being said that is a hot ass round.


----------



## scubapro

$36.56 for 50 rounds of 45 Super loaded with Gold Dots from Underwood is on par with the price of quality self defense rounds in 45 ACP at the LGS or WalMart.

More power - greater penetration - and the bonded bullet are all pluses for me!


----------



## aaronious45

More power means less chance and less room for error to me


----------



## Tracer

However, I myself seldom carry the .45acp anymore! I now carry a pair of Glocks in model 29 and model 20, these are both the 10mm auto and they are far better in my humble opinion than the .45acp. 

My model 20 GLOCK shooting a 165 grn Double Tap bullet, will do 1400fps and develope 750 ft of kinetic energy. Not to shabby for a self-defense load folks.:thumbup:
I have a good friend who used to shoot a .357-Sig but went to the 9 x 25 Dillion and he developed elbow and hand problems from shooting the Dillion so much. If you want that kind of power, simply go the route of the 10mm Glock and you will be surprized at how easy it is to shoot, plus the controllability of that model 20 Glock pistol. It does have a lot less recoil than most people realize.


----------

